# cutting jig for pen blanks



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Made a cutting jig for cutting pen blanks to the correct length using the pen tube to set the length.

I made the sled to have the sliding stop attached to the sled, I also added a lock screw and made the stop adjustable so I could make the blank's longer if I wanted to. (it can adjust from .032 longer to .312 longer then the tube)

I also wanted a clamp that was a low profile, so I used a cheap drill press table clamp i got at HF, and modified it a little.

I also put a stop on the slot bar so the sled would stop and not cut too deep into the sled

See the pictures below.

Comments and suggestions always welcome. 

Thanks
Danny


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks pretty nice from here.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice jig Danny. Is the spring needed?


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

jlord said:


> Nice jig Danny. Is the spring needed?


 No the spring is not required, I added it after I was done, it just makes it a little faster when cutting a lot of blanks with different tube lengths, I don't have to lock the slide; the spring holds it tight enough.

Then I just slide it back let the tube roll out and push the next size in, works good, If I was doing a lot of the same size I would just use the thumb screw to lock the slide.

Doing a bunch of pens for the next show we do for my wifes Jewelry booth.

Maybe I can make some $$$


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking jig Danny.


----------



## rejames44 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks Great! I will give it a try.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## JTJ (Jan 18, 2010)

Denny, I really like this jig, but I only have a 3/4 inch thick block of UHMW, and it looks like you're using a 1 inch thick block for this project, approximately 6 inches or so long. I have a 8 inch piece of 3/4 width track, and am thinking of making this using the 3/4 inch UHMW, and it looks doable, although the machining for a 1/2 inset on the slide leaves it with only 1/4 at the top.

Mind posting the dimensions?

Thanks, JT


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jd99 said:


> Made a cutting jig for cutting pen blanks to the correct length using the pen tube to set the length.
> 
> I made the sled to have the sliding stop attached to the sled, I also added a lock screw and made the stop adjustable so I could make the blank's longer if I wanted to. (it can adjust from .032 longer to .312 longer then the tube)
> 
> ...


There's no question Danny that this is a most professionally made jig, but I have to be honest in saying that, based on my experience of pen making it strikes me as overkill. It relies on the tubes being precisely glued into the blank whereas I trim the blanks a little oversize, how much not being critical then trim them 'till the brass shines on the disc sander.


----------



## JTJ (Jan 18, 2010)

*Harry, If I interpreted this right it wasn't for final sizing*

Harry, I took this jig to be used prior to drilling and insertion of the tubes, as opposed to being used to trim them afterwards to final length.

Yeah, it is overkill, but it should work really well and is making me correct some of my own machine setups where I needed more accuracy.

JT



harrysin said:


> There's no question Danny that this is a most professionally made jig, but I have to be honest in saying that, based on my experience of pen making it strikes me as overkill. It relies on the tubes being precisely glued into the blank whereas I trim the blanks a little oversize, how much not being critical then trim them 'till the brass shines on the disc sander.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

harrysin said:


> There's no question Danny that this is a most professionally made jig, but I have to be honest in saying that, based on my experience of pen making it strikes me as overkill. It relies on the tubes being precisely glued into the blank whereas I trim the blanks a little oversize, how much not being critical then trim them 'till the brass shines on the disc sander.


Hi Harry.
You can see in the pictures on the blank side there is an adjustment screw or stop in the end of the jig. Looks like you can adjust it for an additional 1/8" or 3mm oversize or what ever you prefer when the blank is actually cut.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

JTJ said:


> Denny, I really like this jig, but I only have a 3/4 inch thick block of UHMW, and it looks like you're using a 1 inch thick block for this project, approximately 6 inches or so long. I have a 8 inch piece of 3/4 width track, and am thinking of making this using the 3/4 inch UHMW, and it looks doable, although the machining for a 1/2 inset on the slide leaves it with only 1/4 at the top.
> 
> Mind posting the dimensions?
> 
> Thanks, JT


The block is only 3/4" I cut the t-shaped part that slides in the T-Track seperate and screwed it onto the back. Note# you will need a zero clearance insert for your table saw, and use push blocks to cut that little T shape.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

harrysin said:


> There's no question Danny that this is a most professionally made jig, but I have to be honest in saying that, based on my experience of pen making it strikes me as overkill. It relies on the tubes being precisely glued into the blank whereas I trim the blanks a little oversize, how much not being critical then trim them 'till the brass shines on the disc sander.


Harry JTJ, and Jlord are correct, look at the jig again.

This jig is for cutting the blanks befor they are drilled, and it cuts the blanks a little longer and the extra length is fully adjustable. Also it uses the tube to set the length how is the tube glued in.

As far as over kill; it depends on how many pens you do, when I turn pens I do a minimum of 12; most of the time its 25 to 30, having to mark all those blank not once but twice for pens with two barrels, then hand cut..... No thanks I'll use my jig.

I sell maybe 80 to 150 pens a show.

Another little tid bit Harry, I get a lot of my supplies from David at Timberbits, he's the only one that can give me a good quantity price when I need 100 of these and 100 of that. Even being over there it is still a better price.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm with you Danny, your jig rocks whether for 1 blank or 25!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for sharing ... how much do the pens go for, and how long does it take you to make them?


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Chris Curl said:


> thanks for sharing ... how much do the pens go for, and how long does it take you to make them?


I start my low end pens at around 15 up to my high end pen at 250 to 300.

I can turn a streamline corian pen in about 10 min so including drill and blank cutting about 20 25 min. wood pens take a little longer because of the finish that needs to be applied.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jd99 said:


> Harry JTJ, and Jlord are correct, look at the jig again.
> 
> This jig is for cutting the blanks befor they are drilled, and it cuts the blanks a little longer and the extra length is fully adjustable. Also it uses the tube to set the length how is the tube glued in.
> 
> ...


I certainly agree with your supplier, David is very helpful and his quality kits are so well priced.


----------



## Mapzman (Nov 26, 2012)

great jig!


----------

